# equipment needed to heat stamp a t-shirt??



## heyhi (Jul 29, 2010)

I went to the mall and had a shirt made. All i did was show him a pic from the computer he printed it, then he went to this machine and stamped it on the shirt.....


can some 1 give me info on what i would need to do this? it took him 2 min 2 print it and 1 min to stamp it


----------



## Swagger11 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: equipment needed??*

So it sounds like he printed it out on heat tranfer paper on a Inkjet or colorlaser printer, then just heat pressed it onto a shirt for you. You can absolutely do this at home. Just search the forum for Heat press info and Heat tranfer info and you can get some info on whats out there as far as printer models and heat press models and such and then you can figure out what you wanna spend to get started.


----------



## kjparfekt (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: equipment needed??*

Is that a better process than ordering the heat tranfers printed somewhere else? It seems like many people order bulk transfers from what I've read on this forum. (I have no experience but am thinking about jumping in head first like the posts author)


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

heyhi said:


> I went to the mall and had a shirt made. All i did was show him a pic from the computer he printed it, then he went to this machine and stamped it on the shirt.....
> 
> 
> can some 1 give me info on what i would need to do this? it took him 2 min 2 print it and 1 min to stamp it


To do t-shirts like he was doing (inkjet heat transfers), you'd need

- Heat Press
- Inkjet Transfer Paper (like jpss)
- A Printer (like an Epson with durabrite)
- Light Colored T-Shirts


----------



## Swagger11 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: equipment needed??*



kjparfekt said:


> Is that a better process than ordering the heat tranfers printed somewhere else? It seems like many people order bulk transfers from what I've read on this forum. (I have no experience but am thinking about jumping in head first like the posts author)


I wouldnt say its a better process but I would say cheaper and more affordable...The tranfers that are printed, say in a screenprinting shop and then purchased are more than likely plastisol tranfers which they say are better grade and quality than an Inkjet or laser tranfer you do at home. However I having done inkjet and Laser tranfers before; I think the quality is fine and cost is way cheaper (Once you initially buy the start up equipment). Rodney has graciously posted the needed equipment above.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: equipment needed??*



kjparfekt said:


> Is that a better process than ordering the heat tranfers printed somewhere else? It seems like many people order bulk transfers from what I've read on this forum. (I have no experience but am thinking about jumping in head first like the posts author)


Ordering custom transfers from another company usually means you're getting plastisol transfers.

Plastisol transfers are a much better quality than inkjet transfers that you can print from your home computer like the original poster was referring to. 

2 different processes all together.


----------



## heyhi (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I got 5 shirts done 1 front and back and 4 front 4 red and 1 black done at the mall for 80 bucks. Tryng to sell them for 25 each so i can make profit. Is it worth buying this equipment? 
How much would all this cost?


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

All you need to do transfers is a printer with pigment ink and heat press. Not including supplies like transfer paper, teflon sheet and a few other things. Look for videos on you tube. (there are plenty) This will allow you to do what you got at the mall.


----------

